# Rookie questions - drywall paper rips



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Eusibius2....dont scratch, tear or rip the paper because then you have to fix it.

Dont go thru the paper with the screw because it it doesnt hold as well.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok here’s the deal:

 1) If your wife used a putty knife to remove the ceiling texture she or you should have rounded the corners off the putty knife to lessen the gouging in the drywall. 

2) You could have also used a spray bottle with water to wet the texture for easier removal.

 3) You could have also used a tile scraper which is attached to a pole and used that to remove to texture which is a lot easier on your shoulders.

 4) After you removed your texture you should roll on a primer sealer onto the damaged areas of torn drywall paper and allow to dry.

 5) When the primer is dry you skim coat the area(s) with drywall compound or the damage will show through all new applications of paint. 

6) Sand the drywall repairs with 100 grit drywall sandpaper until the repairs are smooth. 

7) Prime the repairs and allow the primer to dry. Now you can apply your finish coat of paint.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

epson said:


> Ok here’s the deal:
> 
> 1) If your wife used a putty knife to remove the ceiling texture she or you should have rounded the corners off the putty knife to lessen the gouging in the drywall.
> 
> ...


#1 - that's a good idea, will try that going forward..
#2 #3 #4 - did all of those, mostly with no luck.

#5 Ah ha! here's the good point not thought of - yes, some drywall compound... that would work better than spackle! Genius!!

and then #6 & #7 will naturally get done.

So tearing the paper of drywall is nothing more than just making a repair? And if a screw goes in too deep, then it might not hold as well? I can deal with the repairs (although tedious), but drywall not holding on the ceiling might be a problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey no problem we are all here to give advice and a helping hand. I think you have the jest of things now and will be on your way to a beautiful finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks much...

I guess now all we have to do is decide if we want to punish our selves even more by trying to get the final bit of texture off (which is near impossible) or to just tear down that section. There is a light fixture in the middle of this section, but we would love to have an excuse to replace that ugly thing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Try sanding some of it by hand with a low grit paper. Wear a mask and sand enough to take the paint off. Water might get in a little easier. 

Replace is the only other thing I can think of.

Suppose you could power sand, but depending on the age of the home it could have some asbestos in it.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

12penny said:


> Try sanding some of it by hand with a low grit paper. Wear a mask and sand enough to take the paint off. Water might get in a little easier.
> 
> Replace is the only other thing I can think of.
> 
> Suppose you could power sand, but depending on the age of the home it could have some asbestos in it.


We've tried all of this, and it's proving to be really tough. Sanding with 60 grit above your head is too tiring after about 30 minutes. Water didn't help much. We did use my orbital sander (masks and goggles!) and it created a huge, and expected, mess. We were like Casper the ghost!!! The home is nearly 50 years old. I didn't think about asbestos, but I certainly am concerned about the amount of lead in the old paint...


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Rip and tear. 

Replace with new.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Eusibius2 said:


> Thanks much...
> 
> I guess now all we have to do is decide if we want to punish our selves even more by trying to get the final bit of texture off (which is near impossible) or to just tear down that section. There is a light fixture in the middle of this section, but we would love to have an excuse to replace that ugly thing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Well if it’s that hard to remove then cut the section out and find the ceiling joist so you can remove the drywall up to that point and attach new sheet with drywall screws tape, apply drywall compound, sand, prime, paint and call it a day. That way you have your excuse to replace the light fixture or even relocate a new one.


----------



## unlvrebel (Jul 20, 2010)

Hang 1/4 or 3/8 over the entire ceiling, tape and mud. All that scraping is WAY too much work.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Oct 5, 2009)

unlvrebel said:


> Hang 1/4 or 3/8 over the entire ceiling, tape and mud. All that scraping is WAY too much work.


Would have been great advise before this was started. Out of 400+ sq feet, we only have about 50 or so left. LOL


----------



## LivingCheap (Aug 13, 2010)

I've put up drywall a few times, and the best advice I have is to pay close attention when cutting to put in smoke detectors, light fixtures, etc. Remember to use common sense to make sure you are cutting the holes in the correct places. Two heads are better than one!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The ceilings have likely been painted so spraying with water is ineffective. Renting a drywall sander such as a Porter-Cable with a vacuum is a possibility to remove the remaining texture (most HD's that have tool rentals have them). The easiest solution is often the additional layer of drywall. As you said though, it's kind ofn late now.2
Once you puncture the face paper of the drywall with a screw, you have taken away the structural integrity of the fastener. The core of the board relies on the paper facing for holding power.


----------

